# nodak meet up??? ( fargo area)



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

i was just thinkin about what yall would think about a get together for some fishing sometime this weekend??
put some faces with names..

im new in town here so someone else is gonna have to pick where and when to meet up at...

i only know of the red and cheyenne rivers, so any other suggestions are welcome..

prefferably somewhere in the fargo visinity....

any takers????

jeremy


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Jeremy, I'm in ...read my pm....thx


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

i got it.

and you got mail goose..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

You guys can count me in if I dont head out tomorrow morning to try and get in one last goose hunt for the spring, where will you guys be fishing at?
But the geese are before the fish, :beer:


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Just so happens that I finally have a weekend off. I am probably going to be out this weekend on the Red, if you guys do meet, PM me and I will tag along for a while.

Ryan


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

well i heard some really good news tonight about oxbowe on the rice river..

so i am gonna hit that first thing in the morning. thinking about leaving my house at 6am, gotta have a line in no later than 7.
thats the lesson i was taught tonight..

said that the bite was really good the whole day for the most part, but the best bite is early morning ( around sun up)..

Ryan, i emailed goosehtr4life he might possibly go unless 6 am is too early.

i went to scheels tonight and they ran out of fatheads, so i got a bunch of crappie minnows.. they should work..... scheels said they should get more fatheads around noon tomorrow..

anyone that wants to go and meet up email me so i know how many minnows im gonna lose tomorrow am...lol

gimmie an email at [email protected] if anyone is interested..

later, 
jeremy


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

5 replies to this topic with 47 viewers??? are people forum shy in nodak??
or they just dont want to fish??

weekend is only half over, still time for a get together..

anybody in?


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

well, the weekend is now over. i guess a get together isnt a good idea around here.. oh well.

tonight got into some good eyes, i think i found a pretty secluded spot, nobody there,nor any sign of fisherman anywhere around there. couldnt keep the lines wet.. i think ill have to keep that spot confidential.lol

i guess 50-60 hours of fishin in the last 5 days paid off..

if anyone wants to get a get together going i guess just post..
good luck all..


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I would ahve went but i spent the weekend fixing my hunting trailer, LOTS of work , hopefully this up coming weekend i will go out.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I would like to go fishing with you as well but this weekend was not a good one for me. If you want to set up another day post up again and I'm sure you will have some guys that will go out. I will go if it works out.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Didn't read your message until this morning.

I think you're referring to Oxbow on the Red...not the rice river.

We fished 4 different spots along the Red and Sheyenne, not much doing. Plenty of small eyes on the red and plenty of NOTHING on the Sheyenne.

Water temps almost about right.

I saw 3 nice smallmouths come out of the Red on Saturday. First smallies I've ever seen on the river, and I was impressed with the size.


----------



## mutey78 (Apr 9, 2003)

your right chris, oxbow is on the red, but a guy told be to try at oxbow on the rice, i guess he was wrong.lol.

As far as a get together or even just a few of us gettin together im game.

I dont work yet. well, i am workin the rivers pretty good,lol..

i can go pretty much anytime, so any of you with a rough schedule, just post when you can make it and im sure i will be able too..
Its tough with these walleyes, 1 day they hit alright and the next day there gone..
fishin is fishin....

keep your line wet,

jeremy


----------

